# Husband expressing wishes for infidelity, even RP's it out.



## Lilyh13 (Sep 23, 2010)

My husband is discussing very odd topics recently. It all started on the topic of fetishes. His were masks and having other men see me naked. 

I told him we'd work on it so he isn't in a rut via his desires. I let him photograph me naked. I am not bothered by the nude body as an art form. I am in good shape, and comfortable with it. We did pin-up shots. I actually enjoyed the artistic photos.

I then bought him masks since its getting close to Halloween. I then asked why he wants me to cover my face. He said, "You can be anyone when you wear a mask it makes you another person. Every time I put one on I get a new personality like I am someone else. I wish I could attend a masked party and have random sex. That is my desire it is hot to me."

I nodded but grew very concerned. He has grown more distant yet keeps buying masks. I dislike masks to begin with. They remind me of being abused as a young girl by a man I can't remember his name or face. I associate masks with fear, and I am not alone on this many people dislike clowns. I have tried to be understanding with this but I don't think I can be anymore.

My main concern is his desire for anonymous sex, or even role playing I am an anonymous woman while wearing the mask. I just find it rude, and disturbing on many levels. If he loves me why should I need to cover my face and pretend to be another woman? Why does he think sex with random strangers is hot, if that is his wish will he act on it? Is he going to try to since he is growing distant? We hardly have sex or intimacy as is, I've been trying to open up that communication. He will have sex and stop, or not get off at all. It has become frustrating for several months. 

I think he has potential and a desire to cheat. I need advice, we have two young children together and I never knew he had such a bizarre sexual appetite until our discussion recently. He is acting off. What do I do, or where do I go?:scratchhead:


----------



## Lilyh13 (Sep 23, 2010)

posted twice sorry!


----------

